# Hi I am new here and need advice on my health



## 21453 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi everyone.I posted only one post on the ibs chat boards before I noticed this one. I have not been offically diagnosed with IBS and I am unsure what my health problem is. I was wondering if I told my symptoms to you all if you could lend me some advice or tell me if you or anyone you know is going through the same thing.I am a 21 yearold female and my problems started 10 months ago. I have sharp pain that occurs often in the upper right side of my stomach.It is always accompanied by nausea and I have recently become an insomniac. I have gone to 6 different doctors and all have told me different things. The first told me it was gallbladder so I had an ultrasound. The ultrasound came out fine. Then I had a liver scan and it came out fine. Then I went to a stomach doctor and he did a scope into my stomach that showed my stomach wasn't working and he put me on medicine that made me worse. Then one doctor said it was muscle, then another said it was a nerve in my spine. None of the doctors ran tests though to prove their analysis. Then I went to a new primary physician who put me on a medicine that made me worse but he refused to see me for 2 months until I gave the medicine a try. It did nothing. He ended up ordering another ultrasound and an upper gi which showed that I had stones and sludge in my gallbladder and the upper gi showed that my stomach was working perfectly. He set me up with a surgoen and I thought my troubles were finally over but I was wrong. The surgoen said that he wasn't convinced and said it was an anxiety and depression thing. He ordered a Hida scan ,which during the dye part I hurt tramendously, so I thought it was my gallbladder. Well they just got the test results back and they said my gallbladder did not show any stones blocking the ducts. When I tried to get them to explain it to me more they said a nurse would have to call me back and she never did. I have called everyday and they refuse to call me back. Please help if u have any advice. Signed very discouraged


----------



## 23506 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi there, I noticed no one replied to this post, hope it's not too late. Dealing with the health care system can be the ultimate frustration. Keep pursuing the issue until you have an answer. You have to be persistent to have your voice heard (unfortunately). Keep going to different physicians if you do not have an answer you are confident with from the others. Good luck - it took me at least a year to have proper tests completed and to find a reliable physician to help w/my diagnosis. Good luck!


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Jadestone,I am sorry! It sounds like you're having a horrible time. I don't know anything about your symptoms, so I can't help. I do understand your frustration, though. I've had a horrible time with doctors also. Good luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles. Having recently undergone all these sorts of tests myself, I can understand your frustration.Two things:1. If you have the time, go to the doctor's office and demand to talk to either the doctor or his/her nurse. It is completely inexcusable that they have not had the courtesy to return your calls.2. Even though the HIDAscan was normal, the earlier ultrasound was not. Consider getting a second opinion.Also, know that sometimes a gallbladder can have no stones, but still be diseased. A number of my friends and family members have had symptoms like the ones you've described, had ultrasounds that revealed nothing, yet still had trouble. When the gallbladder was removed, the pain was gone.Hang in there--things will get better!


----------

